# 1 Photo, 1 Line, NO whining.



## zach.scofield

Thought it was about time to show where we all ride our Felts. Post a picture with one line of text describing it. Lets try to keep the convo to a minimum in this thread.


----------



## wpcouch

For most of the winter, our riding was done in the Felt Velo Day Spa... soon to change though!


----------



## zach.scofield

My livingroom is where I've been riding for the last 2 months. Its just about time to head outside.


----------



## zach.scofield

Yesterdays ride was the 1st real ride of the year for me. Real pic tomorrow.

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/32392638


----------



## Superdave3T

zach.scofield said:


> Post a picture with one line of text describing it.


Day at the office.

View attachment 228902

First loser


----------



## Dray3573

The final climb of the Triple Bypass 2010, Vail Pass, why did I do this ride on a TT bike??? Oh, Yea I sold my Scott road bike for this bike<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UDA_pavX0S77lFPymT1R0w?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_hLEBzN6raAs/TbcnaQfuBlI/AAAAAAAAAq0/ihnHG_yaq6o/s800/1000000105.JPG" height="800" width="598" /></a>


----------



## zach.scofield

Quick 8.4 mi between classes. Fastest gear possible and a max of 16mph downhill. HEADWIND! Oh Yeah, that bench is usually 5' above the lake level.


----------



## lockwood1

zach.scofield said:


> Quick 8.4 mi between classes. Fastest gear possible and a max of 16mph downhill. HEADWIND! Oh Yeah, that bench is usually 5' above the lake level.


Wow beautiful site:thumbsup:


----------



## stoutbeard

This thread should be kept alive. Unfortunately, I have no picture to contribute


----------



## zach.scofield

25.7 miles RT, looking south along the lake on rte 9. 19.2 avg out, 15.0 avg final. Damn headwinds. Wish I had more time today.


----------



## zach.scofield

Todays Ride. Edged out my last ride for the longest ride of my season so far. Will go back and get a picture later.
http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/36527742/#climbs


----------



## jen0910

New bike on the left, old bike on the right.


----------



## Don4

Not whining (well, actually, yes I am!), but "zach.scofield currently shares this route with their friends. If you know zach.scofield Friend Request Pending . "


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> Not whining (well, actually, yes I am!), but "zach.scofield currently shares this route with their friends. If you know zach.scofield Friend Request Pending . "


 All set Don! For some reason I thought I had my account set so anyone could view the routes.


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Todays Ride. Edged out my last ride for the longest ride of my season so far. Will go back and get a picture later.
> http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/36527742/#climbs


Got yer picture right here, Zach. That Category 2 climb, well, I don't think we have any that long around here! Good thing the x-axis and y-axis use a different scale, or you'd be really tired. Still! Gotta love it when > 50% of your climb occurs in < 10% of your ride.

Hope you don't mind me posting it.

View attachment 234052


----------



## zach.scofield

zach.scofield said:


> Yesterdays ride was the 1st real ride of the year for me. Real pic tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/32392638


 Heres the pic I promised. It only took a little while to get it online.


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> Got yer picture right here, Zach. That Category 2 climb, well, I don't think we have any that long around here! Good thing the x-axis and y-axis use a different scale, or you'd be really tired. Still! Gotta love it when > 50% of your climb occurs in < 10% of your ride.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me posting it.
> 
> View attachment 234052


And here is the actual picture, looking back from the top of the cat 2 climb.








https://s420.photobucket.com/albums/pp289/Demons_Paintball/?action=view&current=WP_000004.jpg


----------



## macscac

everyday is beautiful when you get to start it on a felt


----------



## Superdave3T

View attachment 237841


Prologue at Midsummer's Night Omnium.


----------



## thebikingcello

SuperdaveFelt said:


> View attachment 237841
> 
> 
> Prologue at Midsummer's Night Omnium.


Nice Felt skin suit:thumbsup:


----------



## scottzj

Felt F95 with dura ace, ultegra upgrades with carbon stem, post and so on....with wheels.


----------



## mcsqueak

My Felt z85 in the Columbia River Gorge last weekend. Excellent area for riding, including a 20 mile, ~4,000 ft climb to the top of Larch Mountain.


----------



## Dray3573

*Aftermath*

I was gassed after finishing the 102 mile HHH in Wichita Falls Saturday with a 21.4mph average. 

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Yd2X_dkOPFeuRPBepIQtCA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-vkqwwRQrTY4/TlqzBdJKKmI/AAAAAAAAAvg/5SaEpmN3HRw/s800/IMAGE_1000000272.JPG" height="598" width="800" /></a>


----------



## Don4

Apple Cider Century, Three Oaks, MI. Temps in the high 50's and lots of rain. Huge Roostertails off the back tire for anyone foolish enough to follow within 15 feet directly behind me. Still, had fun, but it's going to take forever to get all the crap off the bike!


----------



## Chico2000

Reviving thread(pic is from mile mark 1 on map).


----------



## scottzj

Well here is an update where the Felt will be this winter......the Orbea will be on the pavement....since she is carbon hehe.


----------



## simonaway427

This bike will never see a trainer or rollers


----------



## Chico2000

No snow means I'm riding the Z.


----------



## zach.scofield

Well, its been a spell since I last visited the forum. Been busy with the new Job and house but I should get out for a ride in this very mild winter we've been having. Maybe thats what I'll do this weekend.


----------



## Superdave3T

*Lance beat my STRAVA KOM on Ali'i in Kona*

Strava just let me know Lance snagged my KOM from a ride I did in Kona at the IM World Champs.
View attachment 257740


Gotta get that one back this October.

-SD


----------



## egman476

nice bikes


----------



## Cal44DE

I dont have a picture of my bike, but here is one of my son and his F24 on a recent ride in Morgan Hill, CA.


----------



## Don4

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Strava just let me know Lance snagged my KOM from a ride I did in Kona at the IM World Champs.
> View attachment 257740
> 
> 
> Gotta get that one back this October.
> 
> -SD


I know! Geez! He's done it to me _twice_ in the past week!

...

Well, okay, it was somebody else in my case, but it did happen twice!


----------



## jurcsi

Cannot post pictures or link yet :blush2:
Did about 55miles yesterday. Rained the whole day today. :cryin:


----------



## Imaking20

Hammer Velo crit this weekend


----------



## Don4

The Pumpkinvine in Northern Indiana. 49 miles. 95 F in the shade. Heh...shade...that is funny! The camel in the background didn't seem to mind at all!

View attachment 259329


----------



## cyclevt

*Here is my one liner*

I emailed FELT Customer Service about the Felt DEVOX Fork with no response, so I bought an Easton EC90 SL.


----------



## PBE

Small break by the mighty Mississippi


----------



## jurcsi

Had my first sportive, the Wiggle Mega Meon on my F5 2011. Will post pics once reached the magical 10


----------



## Don4

500+ miles in 7 days, camping at night, with 10,000+ of her closest friends: my lovely wife and her 2010 Felt Z2 after the tire dip in the Mississippi at the end of RAGBRAI in 2011.

View attachment 260598


----------



## Superdave3T

cyclevt said:


> I emailed FELT Customer Service about the Felt DEVOX Fork with no response, so I bought an Easton EC90 SL.


Can you forward me the email you sent to FELT?
[email protected]

Did you also send an email to Easton with questions?

Sorry we weren't able to assist you with your purchase or inquiry.

-SD


----------



## PBE

One word.... Fantastic!!!



Don4 said:


> 500+ miles in 7 days, camping at night, with 10,000+ of her closest friends: my lovely wife and her 2010 Felt Z2 after the tire dip in the Mississippi at the end of RAGBRAI in 2011.
> 
> View attachment 260598


----------



## Seraphim

Don4 said:


> 500+ miles in 7 days, camping at night, with 10,000+ of her closest friends: my lovely wife and her 2010 Felt Z2 after the tire dip in the Mississippi at the end of RAGBRAI in 2011.
> 
> View attachment 260598


That's awesome!


----------



## bitterertundra0

*Alberta Ride to Conquer Cancer*

You can't see the logo from the pics, but you'll know its a felt because I'm in front :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Andy Pancroft

Have a couple Felts in my stable!!!


----------



## zach.scofield

So glad to see this thread still alive! Pics to come from me soon! Todays 15 mile RTto and from work was done on my Mtn. Bike. It was equivalent to sucking air straight from a hair dryer. Needless to say no pics today. HOT!


----------



## Don4

Oops! She did it again!

My lovely wife, and her 2010 Felt Z2, at the end of RAGBRAI XLI, at the tire dip site on the shore of the Mississippi River in Fort Madison, Iowa. July 27, 2013.

View attachment 284959


----------



## Don4

42°F @ 42° North Latitude


----------



## Don4

24 Hours of Booty Indianapolis - Team Collin (from the RBR Lounge). 2010 Felt Z2.


----------



## Don4

RAGBRAI 2014 - Tire Dip @ Mississippi River - 473.07 miles in 7 days - 2010 Felt Z2 - No Electronic Shifters were harmed in the making of this photograph!


----------



## MikeinJax

On the Atlantic Blvd bridge looking north up the ICW


----------



## Don4

Boxing Day 2014 - Post Ride Afterglow - 2011 F3 - Kalamazoo, MI


----------



## Sully00

Got out for a 20 yesterday. 34 degree average. if there's no snow…let's go!!


----------



## damian75

Not a bad halfway stoping point, 36 miles 18mph average, pretty windy and a solo ride.


----------



## bkw

Here's my latest build on her inaugural run surrounded by snow and ice!


----------



## robt57

That has to be one stiff seat mast!


----------



## STRANA

That's one sexy beast. I have wondered how the ride would be on an arrow seat post though you must feel every grain of sand? I'm also a big fan of the Selle SMP.


----------



## damian75

Nice ride, I think my next frame will be an AR, wish 3T made that stem in a few more variations that one is just to slammed for me.


----------



## bkw

The seat isn't that bad at all, really. Its been through a number of 30+ mile rides without any more pain than usual. I believe it's more about the fit than the materials under the bum. 

Anyways, the saddle was naked carbon but I then added some cushion (mouse pad) and then wrapped it in leather. A bit more comfy, especially on the trainer, where I tend to ride without pads.


----------



## Superdave3T

robt57 said:


> That has to be one stiff seat mast!


You can move the seatpost with your fingers. It is not designed to be stiff; alas it cannot be stiff for the clamp to function.
No one else uses the patented internalock device that allows comfort to merge with aerodynamic performance.
.
The AR is more compliant than the F-series

SD


----------



## Don4

Legend of the Seafoam Lounge Kit Curse


----------



## Flyin_gnome

How my Z5 sits now. Had complete ankle reconstruction in July and just getting back on as I am able.


----------

